# Your Golden's Favorite Food?



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

Sam loves cheese and Banana's. Yep, Banana's. With cheese, it's like he's on dope! His eyes get real big and he stomps his front feet until you give him some. I need to get it on video. Melanie just laughs. With Banana's he just sits there and slobbers until he gets his share. What does your Golden go crazy for? Bill T.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Popcorn, when Tinkedrbell hears the first kernal pop in the pan she comes and sits at the stove just waiting for me to start pouring it into a bowl and for kernals to pop out onto the floor.

And salad, the dog drools over lettuce!?


----------



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

Sam loves Lettuce as well. What he really likes is that Read, canned 3 bean salad. But the farts, oh my God! bill T.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Peanut butter is his favorite thing he gets often, vanilla ice cream is his favorite occassional treat.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Ice cream. 

Especially, Haagen-Dazs.

Boy the juices start to flow when we break out that stuff.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Ummmmmm what's NOT Shadow's favorite food? lol

Seriously, he goes APE over peanut butter, bananas, cheese and to lick my ice cream bowl.


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

I love Blue Bunny Orange Dreamscicles. When I get down to the last bit stuck on the stick, she knows that's for her. She goes nuts and then sits quietly until I go get another one!


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

peanut butter
apples
sardines


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz loves most people food. But LOVES peanut butter. He must love that turkey too cause yesterday he didn't stop barking until he had some in his dish!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z loves cheese, the stinker the better. And peanut butter too.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Beef stew/chicken soup. They just love soup??? Actually they love pretty much anything that isn't their dog food, lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine love cheese,pizza crust and mashed potatos. On Sunday they get a piece of cheese everytime our football team gets a touchdown.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly loves cheese - very useful when you need to give tablets


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Plain buttered Pasta, pizza crust, pumpkin and apple pie are the 'to die fors' at this house, lol.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have to say, hands down, PIZZA!!!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

lois loves almost all the things we use to eat hehehe but when I cook stock I give her the ham bone and she drives herself crazy hehehehehe and it's very good for their teeth!!! it prevents tartar


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy and Desi never met a food they didn't like. However, they really go crazy for fruit - melon of all kinds, bananas, apples, oranges - they love them all. They also put on a show - try all their tricks - for popcorn.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Apples and banannies as we call them.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

*Wow.... I thought Jake was the only dog that ate bananas. He also like peanut butter, cheese, apples, and carrots. Hands down though, he likes bananas, and he can hear you crack the stem on one a mile away. No one ever eats a banana in my house without sharing.*


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

My dogs LOVE popcorn and ice. They seem to think that ice cubes are treats. Cheap treats at that!! =)


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Apples and banannies as we call them.


That just made me think of...

I like to eat, eat, eat apples and baninies....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Apples, pizza crust, and cat food.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

DebsiLou said:


> I love Blue Bunny Orange Dreamscicles. When I get down to the last bit stuck on the stick, she knows that's for her. She goes nuts and then sits quietly until I go get another one!


That's funny....Lexi's brother, Beamer, loves POOPSCICLES.....yep especially the frozen ones outside in the backyard....I guess that craving runs 'in the family'....sorta..... LOL


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Whatever I happen to be eating for dinner that night. Another one that likes bananas here as well.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny loves all of the above plus all the stuff we eat. I've always said if we ate dirt from a plate, she'd still want to lick the plate.

She especially loves meat. And, if I leave it on the counter, cooked, to put away later, she'll lay in the middle of the kitchen floor, in the dark even and 'wait'. She especially loved Thanksgiving when the turkey was out. And then after Thanksgiving when the turkey and it's bones kept coming out. When I finally picked the bones clean for the soup, I put them immediately into the garbage can in the garage. I thought in the house in the garbage can at nose level would be torture for her and so-o-o-o-o unfair.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner LOVES bananas and cheese too, but he begs for whatever we happen to be eating. He'll sit in front of you and stomp his front feet and grunt just in case you don't see him :


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> she'll lay in the middle of the kitchen floor, in the dark even and 'wait'.


That's funny


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Actually they love pretty much anything that isn't their dog food, lol.


That sounds like Carson!!  Except he doesn't like Peanut Butter.... :doh:

He is very partial to Cheese Whiz and he's fav is probably Hot Dogs!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Um....probably everything in site, lol. I would have to say any type of meat for sure. They love chicken and ice cream.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

So far Buddy loves anything that has to with food. Just give me a bite please. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Star just loves WHITE CASTLE HAMBURGERS she will eat a bag full of them
if I would let her


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Bagels, pizza crust, bananas and Coach is very partial to cat poop!!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

With Abby it's easier to list what she doesn't like - almonds. Everything else is her favorite food.

Buffy especially likes raw potatoes and peeled broccoli stems. And of course, all meats.


----------



## monty's mom (Dec 23, 2007)

redi whip squirted in his mouth!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

She loves everything but cheese, pizza and apple pie with ice cream seem to bring out the crazies as far as begging goes. She also likes apples and bananas.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine loves most everything. She hates carrots though. Spits them out.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

monty's mom said:


> redi whip squirted in his mouth!


Daisy's favorite food too!!! She can be passed out in the other room and if she hears that famous squirt she is right there ready for hers. It is pretty funny. I taught my friends golden who comes to visit what ready whip was too!! He also loves it.

Other than that, banana's are her other favorite.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxi's favorite is Chicken.

Vixen's is Ice Cream.

Katie's is without question BUTTER.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky loves everything but certain dog foods. I will say that extra-sharp chedder cheese is what brings on the pools of slobber on my floor though....


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Cheese, Cheese, and Cheese!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie loves bananas, but ONLY if they are at the perfect stage of ripeness. Too green and she spits it out in the floor, too ripe and she does the same. Nothing but perfectly ripe. I must say, I'm the same way. She adores banana milkshakes (we get ours from a fast food place called Cookout). She also loves cantaloupe, honey dew and watermelon.

Megs also loves soft serve vanilla ice cream (the Chick-fil-A "ice dream" cones are a favorite) and we get one on special occasions -- like birthdays.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Popcorn and beef sticks. I tried giving him a green been but he didnt like it, then I tried giving him a carrott and he didnt want that either until he saw Matt eating one, then he wanted it.. He is a Daddys boy..


----------

